# Icônes des signets disparues sur safari depuis Yosemite



## pabecherel (20 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous. Petit problème mais ennuyeux. Depuis l'installation de Yosemite, sur safari, disparition des petites icônes des signets qui apparaissent devant le nom du site (du signet) sur la barre latérale à G. Ennuyeux car avant souvent d'un coup d'oeil on repérait visuellement tout de suite le site qu'on voulait atteindre. Là, long listing des signets précédés tous d'une icône unique, le petit livre ouvert. J'ai été bien sûr dans les préférences safari, mais rien ne m'a semblé correspondre. Quelqu'un a eu le même problème ? Si oui, une solution éventuelle ? Ou au contraire chez vous, la migration vers Yosemite n'a pas fait disparaître ces icônes ?
Merci
Pierre-André


----------



## pascalformac (20 Octobre 2014)

c'est un choix délibéré  d'Apple
(stratégie de la """convergence"" iOS - OS X)


----------



## kanolet (23 Octobre 2014)

pabecherel a dit:


> Bonjour à tous. Petit problème mais ennuyeux. Depuis l'installation de Yosemite, sur safari, disparition des petites icônes des signets qui apparaissent devant le nom du site (du signet) sur la barre latérale à G. Ennuyeux car avant souvent d'un coup d'oeil on repérait visuellement tout de suite le site qu'on voulait atteindre. Là, long listing des signets précédés tous d'une icône unique, le petit livre ouvert. J'ai été bien sûr dans les préférences safari, mais rien ne m'a semblé correspondre. Quelqu'un a eu le même problème ? Si oui, une solution éventuelle ? Ou au contraire chez vous, la migration vers Yosemite n'a pas fait disparaître ces icônes ?
> Merci
> Pierre-André



Bonjour, 

De mon côté, je suis comme vous , je cherche partout comment remettre les icônes des signets de SAFARI depuis que j'ai installé Yosemite.
J'ai du mal à croire qu'il est impossible de les remettre , c'était quand même bien pratique d'un coup d'oeil de retrouver la page désirée .
En attendant de trouver la solution ( car je veux bien croire qu'il y en a une ) , j'ai renommé mes signets brièvement et en majuscule pour qu'ils soient plus visible .
Je suis étonnée qu'il n'y ait pas davantage de personnes qui fassent cette demande depuis le nouveau Yosemite.
Si quelqu'un trouve la solution autre que Glims, merci de partager.

Frederique


----------



## Cblogpad (23 Octobre 2014)

Une tape dans la barre d'adresse et revoilà les signet meilleure présentation d'ailleurs qu'avant enfin un goût perso...


----------



## kanolet (23 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, 

Une tape où ?? Dans la barre d'adresse ? je n'ai pas du bien comprendre car rien de plus en tapant où j'ai cru... Merci de donner davantage de précisions pour les novices...





Cblogpad a dit:


> Une tape dans la barre d'adresse et revoilà les signet meilleure présentation d'ailleurs qu'avant enfin un goût perso...


----------



## Cedric1974 (24 Octobre 2014)

solution trouvée : plutôt que de passer comme d'hab par la barre latérale de signets, positionner le curseur et taper dans la barre d'adresse ce qui ouvre la palette des favoris avec les icônes cette fois. Autre solution, aller dans l'onglet "favoris" de la barre de menu, ce qui ouvre tous les favoris et leurs icônes.


----------



## kanolet (24 Octobre 2014)

Cedric1974 a dit:


> solution trouvée : plutôt que de passer comme d'hab par la barre latérale de signets, positionner le curseur et taper dans la barre d'adresse ce qui ouvre la palette des favoris avec les icônes cette fois. Autre solution, aller dans l'onglet "favoris" de la barre de menu, ce qui ouvre tous les favoris et leurs icônes.



Bonjour, 

En effet, c'est une solution et je vous en remercie cependant mes signets qui sont vraiment dans le "menu signets" ne faisaient pas parti jusqu'à maintenant de mes favoris.
Je vais certainement m'y faire et me débrouiller avec ce nouveau style mais je trouve dommage que ces icônes ne soient plus... De plus, j'ai quand même quelques bugs depuis l'installation de Yosemite. Je veux persister encore parce que je trouve le design assez sympa mais je ne suis pas sure de ne pas réinstaller Mavericks....Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.


----------



## JPP47 (28 Octobre 2014)

Commentaire identique à vous tous. La disparition des icônes des signets est très perturbante. Ai installé Yosemite ce jour seulement (Ai désiré voir ce qu'il se disait sur différents sites, car ennuyeux de recoller les pots cassés. !!
Si quelqu'un a une solution pour remettre ces icônes je suis preneur !! De mon côté je cherche également


----------



## Cedric1974 (28 Octobre 2014)

J'ai un autre souci également dans safari depuis Yosemite, c'est le bouton "historique" qui me renvoie vers top site au lieu de l'historique...&#128545;


----------



## JPP47 (28 Octobre 2014)

Je dois être nul, mais je n'ai rien compris à l'histoire  de la barre d'adresse Un tutoriel explicite ne serait pas de trop


----------



## Cedric1974 (28 Octobre 2014)

Un clic dans la barre d'adresse (là où l'adresse d'un site internet figure sous la forme www...site-internet.com) et une palette avec les sites favoris apparaît


----------



## Cedric1974 (29 Octobre 2014)

Cedric1974 a dit:


> J'ai un autre souci également dans safari depuis Yosemite, c'est le bouton "historique" qui me renvoie vers top site au lieu de l'historique...&#128545;




c'est résolu ce matin à l'allumage de la bécane...comprends pas mais c'est résolu.... va comprendre charles


----------



## pasenmer (1 Novembre 2014)

-clic droit sur la barre d'outil en haut de safari
"personnaliser  la bare d'outil"
-cliquer sur favori et rester appuyer , faire glisser sur la barre d'outil safari 
voila les signets a leurs places bien pratique


----------



## Achille (22 Novembre 2014)

Utilisez FIREFOX...


----------



## cazalrueil (8 Février 2015)

pabecherel a dit:


> Bonjour à tous. Petit problème mais ennuyeux. Depuis l'installation de Yosemite, sur safari, disparition des petites icônes des signets qui apparaissent devant le nom du site (du signet) sur la barre latérale à G. Ennuyeux car avant souvent d'un coup d'oeil on repérait visuellement tout de suite le site qu'on voulait atteindre. Là, long listing des signets précédés tous d'une icône unique, le petit livre ouvert. J'ai été bien sûr dans les préférences safari, mais rien ne m'a semblé correspondre. Quelqu'un a eu le même problème ? Si oui, une solution éventuelle ? Ou au contraire chez vous, la migration vers Yosemite n'a pas fait disparaître ces icônes ?
> Merci
> Pierre-André


Visiblement, le problème ressemble à un "oubli" des programmeurs Mac. Les icônes des signets apparaissent bien dans nos fichiers sous Finder, ou en tapant dans la barre d'espace de l'adresse url. Il n'y a aucune raison que l'on ne puisse transférer ces images, sauf si les programmeurs Mac ont oublié ce détail.
Au secours Mac.


----------



## minou01 (27 Février 2015)

Quand vous êtes sur safari-présentation-afficher la barre des favoris....et tout revient en ordre.
Voilà j'espère vous avoir été utile.


----------

